# Peinlich: Problem beim Reifen aufpumpen



## 42Grad (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Neueinsteiger im Mountainbike Bereich und hab dementsprechend eine verdammt dämliche Frage!

Wie um alles in der Welt kann ich mit einer Bontrager Charger Luftpumpe die Reifen an meinem Cube Reaction aufpumpen Hatte an meinem allten Bike normale Autoventiele und da war das kein Problem. 

Ich müsste einfach nur einmal gesagt bekommen wies geht (und obs mit der Pumpe überhaupt geht) - dann ist es beim nächsten mal wahrscheinlich ein Kinderspiel


Vielen Vielen Dank schonmal und noch nen schönen Abend!

Gruß Alex


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. September 2009)

Hi.
Wahrscheinlich hast du nun "normale" bzw. Dunlop-Ventile oder französische Ventile. Da eignet sich eine ganz normale Luftpumpe. 
Vielleicht kannst du deine Pumpe (falls es ne Standpumpe ist) am Ventil "umbauen". Musst mal schauen, ob man da die Ventilkappe abdrehen kann. Wenn ja, kannst du wahrscheinlich ein Gummi und ein Plastikstückchen rausholen. Die drehst du beide um und steckst sie wieder in den Ventilkopf der Pumpe. Dann den Deckel wieder 'drauf.
Falls du ein französisches Ventil am Reifen hast, musst du (nachdem du die Plastikkappe abgeschraubt hast) das Ventil selbst am oberen Ende aufschrauben bevor du den Reifen aufpumpen kannst. Nach dem Pumpen wieder zumachen.
Gruß, Kiwi.

EDIT:

Dunlop/Normal:







Französisch:







Hab' mal geschaut, welche Pumpe du besitzt... die solltest du in jedem Fall umbauen können!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. September 2009)

Und... hat's nun geklappt?!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------

